# Bow drill fire



## benjysirois (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried/successfully used a bow drill in making a fire?
I always thought that it would be such a big hassle but the guy in this video gets this thing going super easily!
I guess anything comes with practice.


----------



## UncleFamous (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah dude, its all about the materials you use and your form. Sage spindle on sage fireboard is my favorite, and cattle kneebone sockets are hard to beat if you can find one. Also, chapstick in your socket holes helps reduce friction up top so you can apply more energy to the fireboard. If you take an altoids can and poke a hole in it, then fill it with cotton t-shirt scraps, you can throw it in a fire for a few minutes and get some char cloth, which is great to put under your fire hole. It helps keep your coal alive. The most important thing to remember is to keep your spindle at 90 degrees to the ground, and lock your forearm into your shin. It allows you to lean forward and put lots of pressure on your socket hand. Just keep a good, steady pace with your bow, using the entire length. It will be frustrating, your spindle will slip, your arm will hurt like fuck, but once you bust your first coal, it's worth it. It gets a lot easier once you know you can do it.


----------



## benjysirois (Nov 18, 2013)

I found a deer socket the other day in the woods! So stoked to try this.


----------

